# Weedeater leaf blower



## mickmar (Nov 22, 2005)

I purchased a Weedeater gas leaf blower a couple years ago. I used it a few times in the fall of 2003 and again in the fall of 2004, it had about 8 hours of running time. Would not start this fall, it was still under warranty. I took it to a service center, they said that it had a hole burned in the piston from using old gas with ethynol in it and that would not be covered under the warranty. I have a 1976 Lawnboy lawn mower with a 2 cycle engine that is still running and have used a lot of old gas in it. Sounds like a rip off to me. I wrote a letter to Weedeater but never received a response from them.   Mick.


----------



## mickmar (Dec 7, 2005)

December 5, 2005 I received a reconditioned Weedeater leaf blower and a nice letter stating that they were sorry for my problems with the unit that failed. I am very satisfied with the results of sending a letter complaing about the original blower.   Mick.


----------

